# dutch baby but look more like broken



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

i here that the dutch was the easist to get to show standard but my are going the wrong way


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> i here that the dutch was the easist to get to show standard


Where on Earth did you hear that?! :shock: Dutch is one of the _hardest_ standards to meet, if not the hardest. :lol: The required placement of markings is so precise, there's no room for variation. Added to this, Dutch x Dutch won't throw out near perfect Dutch every time because Dutch is a simple piebald mouse selectively bred to have markings in the required places, it's not a 'gene'.

I frequently get litters which look like yours. Don't discard them just because they're not 'proper Dutch', you may still get better offspring from them. If you pair mice with different faults (like a buck with too much colour on the head bred with a doe lacking colour on her head) it'll even out over the offspring. Don't worry, you just need to apply a bit of common sense with pairing the mice up and luck does the rest 

I've bred probably at least 80 litters of Dutch since I first had them and I have bred precisely five winning Dutch mice, a lot that have come close but have too many faults, and MANY that are really just piebalds


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

And I feel the need to add that getting 5 winning mice out of 80 litters in a marked variety is very lucky indeed! lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

*SarahY*: I'm with WillowDragon. That averages out to a 6.25% chance of having a winning-quality baby in the litter. That's more than lucky; that's a sign of an awfully good breeding regimen and fantastic stock! Given the difficulty of getting s/s to do what you want, that's really remarkably good.

I see at least two babies in there that I would put toward further breeding, if they're does. In the top-most line of five, I'd keep the first two from the left. They look like the only ones with two main clumps of eye-spots (though touching), vaguely appropriate rump spots, and no spots in between. Maybe the baby exactly perpendicular to those two is also like that, also. Somebody's eye-spot is next to his/her side, so I can't tell if there's a spot there. Then again, I'm trying to get rid of s in my lines, not breed for it, so I'm sure SarahY would have better advice. Or Mark, though I haven't seen him around lately.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

They are stunning


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Sarah Y is of course spot on, Please remember oldtyme, yes success can be rapid in the Mouse Fancy,your talking of a few years, not a life time as in other fancies. Specialise, concentrate, and success will be yours.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucy said:


> They are stunning


no there not i cull it down to 3 but just had a better litter


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Sarah Y is of course spot on, Please remember oldtyme, yes success can be rapid in the Mouse Fancy,your talking of a few years, not a life time as in other fancies. Specialise, concentrate, and success will be yours.


still not here but a better litter


----------

